# Bionic pancreas trial results



## Eddy Edson (Jun 8, 2022)

Cool!









						Bionic pancreas reduces HbA1c, improves time in range in type 1 diabetes: Pivotal data
					

NEW ORLEANS — Adults and children with type 1 diabetes who used an insulin-only bionic pancreas had reduced HbA1c without increasing hypoglycemia and other improved metrics compared with standard of care, researchers reported. The Insulin-Only Bionic Pancreas Pivotal Trial achieved key primary...




					www.healio.com
				




_NEW ORLEANS — Adults and children with type 1 diabetes who used an insulin-only bionic pancreas had reduced HbA1c without increasing hypoglycemia and other improved metrics compared with standard of care, researchers reported.

The Insulin-Only Bionic Pancreas Pivotal Trial achieved key primary and secondary endpoints in adults and children with type 1 diabetes, according to data presented during a mini-symposium at the American Diabetes Association Scientific Sessions.

The iLet bionic pancreas (Beta Bionics) is a pocket-sized, wearable, investigational device designed to autonomously determine and deliver insulin doses to control blood glucose levels for people with diabetes. It is designed to be worn like an insulin pump; however, users would enter only their body weight to initialize therapy and would not set any insulin parameters. The device is designed to automatically titrate and infuse insulin without requiring the user to count carbohydrates, set insulin-to-carbohydrate ratios, set insulin basal rates, set correction factors or determine bolus insulin for meals or corrections, according to a company release._


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 8, 2022)

Could do with bionic body never mind just pancreas.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jun 8, 2022)

I met with my Tandem nurse a week ago and she was telling me they are working in a pump that will have insulin delivery and Glucagon delivery depending on your BG trend.... now that would be a bionic pancreas if it happens


----------



## Docb (Jun 9, 2022)

Won't be really bionic until it does not ever need its batteries charging  and makes its own insulin and glucagon from passing body fluids.


----------



## Inka (Jun 9, 2022)

I’m not keen on the Glucagon idea. It makes me vomit uncontrollably


----------



## Paulbreen (Jun 9, 2022)

Definition of _bionic_​
1*: *of or relating to bionics
2*: *having normal biological capability or performance enhanced by or as if by electronic or electromechanical devices

Batteries won't be a problem in the next few years, as humans we produce enough power to run such a device and there is already plenty of development going on in that sphere.

The small chemical plant required to produce Insulin and Glucagon exists, its called a pancreas which, unfortunately we here have an issue with, I for one would have no problem with topping up a reservoir of both hormones a couple of times a week if it keeps me alive without all the constant thinking about your food intake and Insulin calculations.

Sorry to hear your bad reaction to it @Inka, I would say it would be a micro-dosing delivery method as a pump is delivering Insulin today.   

I'd be first in the que to have a go with that kind of technology myself.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 9, 2022)

Docb said:


> Won't be really bionic until it does not ever need its batteries charging  and makes its own insulin and glucagon from passing body fluids.


I reckon leapfrog over the hardware stage and go straight to software, uploading our minds to the cloud and downloading to our mobile device of choice (for me, a Kindle).


----------



## Paulbreen (Jun 9, 2022)

Elon Musk reckons this is just a cosmic game anyway lol


----------



## trophywench (Jun 9, 2022)

Inka said:


> I’m not keen on the Glucagon idea. It makes me vomit uncontrollably


Yes - but there again I've only ever had it injected in my backside by a husband who isn't the gentlest - he denies that, more likely I'm a wimp, but anyway when he's just saved me being comatose, thanks Pete!

(Incidentally @Inka - projectile v, TMI)


----------



## Inka (Jun 9, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Yes - but there again I've only ever had it injected in my backside by a husband who isn't the gentlest - he denies that, more likely I'm a wimp, but anyway when he's just saved me being comatose, thanks Pete!
> 
> (Incidentally @Inka - projectile v, TMI)



Yeah, I should have put a trigger warning  Apparently my reaction isn’t uncommon. I felt so ill for hours. So much so that I’d be turning down any bionic pancreas if it had glucagon in.

Roll on a proper cure! Proper=biological not bionic


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2022)

I wonder what it is about glucagon that makes you ill @Inka 

Am I mistaken? I thought I had picked up along the way that a functioning pancreas maintains glucose balance by emitting both insulin and glucagon as needed? So that it can steer in both directions as it were.

Maybe it’s the big splurge of glucagon that upsets things?


----------



## nonethewiser (Jun 10, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I wonder what it is about glucagon that makes you ill @Inka
> 
> Am I mistaken? I thought I had picked up along the way that a functioning pancreas maintains glucose balance by emitting both insulin and glucagon as needed? So that it can steer in both directions as it were.
> 
> Maybe it’s the big splurge of glucagon that upsets things?



Never had to use it but know it does come with side effects, they are listed in patient info.


----------



## Inka (Jun 10, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I wonder what it is about glucagon that makes you ill @Inka
> 
> Am I mistaken? I thought I had picked up along the way that a functioning pancreas maintains glucose balance by emitting both insulin and glucagon as needed? So that it can steer in both directions as it were.
> 
> Maybe it’s the big splurge of glucagon that upsets things?



I don’t know @everydayupsanddowns I did have a quick Google to try to find out and it seems to be something to do with the digestive system - the glucagon shot having a big effect on it. I felt very, very nauseous too, even when I wasn’t being sick. I’ve not had Glucagon since. I asked the GP and he said it was a known side-effect.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jun 10, 2022)

I thought the same too Mike, I too am lucky enough not to have tried it but i suppose a large sudden dose combined with the side effects of going so low as to need the injection would have a good chance of upsetting your stomach


----------



## Inka (Jun 10, 2022)

There are some studies online but I didn’t have time to read them for proper explanations. Here’s Wiki for basic info:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glucagon_(medication)

.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 10, 2022)

Thanks @Inka - I confess my memory always gets a bit muddled between glucagon and glycogen, and which does what!


----------

